# sylvania lcd



## rich67 (Mar 11, 2009)

K Mart has Sylvania 32 LCD for $427 any body have any feedback on these?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s: rich67!!!

I know that Sylvania, Emerson, Magnavox and (I think) Philips are all made by the same manufacturer. I've seen Sylvania LCDs on the store floor and I thought they looked ok from straight on but looked far worse from even a slight angle. 

What's your goal for this TV? Is it your first HDTV or one for a spare room?


----------



## rich67 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes for the bedroom. thanks for the feedback.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I picked up a couple of 37" Sylvania LCD's a couple months ago for my garage and office....couldn't be happier for the price ($498 ea. @ Target) My only complaint is my DirecTV remotes don't work the TV's (power, volume)


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Funai Electric Co., Ltd. was established in 1961 in Osaka, Japan. Funai in Japan is engaged in the development, manufacture, marketing, and distribution of information and communication equipment such as Internet access terminals, computer peripherals, audio-visual devices, televisions, VCRs, DVD players, and home electrical appliances. Most products made for the North American market head to Wal-Mart, and sales to Wal-Mart now account for 30% of the company's net income. Funai began marketing for North America in 1984 with a portable VHS video cassette player, and has since grown to become the world's largest, video electronics OEM manufacturer today.

Funai has established a worldwide production structure, which includes bases in Japan, Germany, Malaysia, China, and Mexico.[citation needed]

Funai manufactures and designs products under its own Emerson, Sylvania, and Symphonic brands. In 2008, Philips agreed to hand over its entire consumer electronics business to Funai, with Funai now manufacturing Philips and Magnavox flat-panel TVs and video products, effective January 1, 2009. Funai also manufactures DVD and Blu-Ray players for Denon, DVD players/recorders for Toshiba, digital cameras for Eastman Kodak, projectors for Intech, and computer printers for Dell and Lexmark.

Other brand names commonly OEM'ed by Funai include: Sansui, Insignia (Best Buy house brand), Orion, Durabrand (Walmart house brand), and several others.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

chevyguy559 said:


> I picked up a couple of 37" Sylvania LCD's a couple months ago for my garage and office....couldn't be happier for the price ($498 ea. @ Target) My only complaint is my DirecTV remotes don't work the TV's (power, volume)


Have you tried code search?


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Mertzen said:


> Have you tried code search?


Oh yeah, tried that....according to other sites on the net, no one has been able to get the newer Sylvania's to work with a DirecTV remote  Its ok, the TV in my garage, I use an old home theater receiver to power a few speakers and a sub and the remote will control that volume so I just have to use the TV's remote to turn off and on


----------

